# In which time period would you live in?



## CJBlazer (Jan 25, 2012)

If you had the power of time travel, which time period would you live in? Would you live in the time of the Ninja and Samurai, or perhaps the dinosaur era? Maybe the Ancient Roman times, perhaps. You could go anywhere, even into mythologic time. 

For me, I would love to live in the time of the Ninjas and Samurai, where I could be raised up to become a deadly warrior and masterful fighter. I might even become a Roman General back in the Roman era.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd live in the future, like a boss.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the time period of Ninjas and Samurais?

I would live in this time period, or the future. I think past time periods sucked; no internet, man.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 25, 2012)

I would not want to live in the time period of samurai, as social classes were frozen during the Tokugawa shogunate and if you weren't a samurai, your life often sort of sucked. And directly before that was the Warring States period which would probably ensure I died quite early. And if you can't decide what social class you live in in the past, it's rather unlikely most of us would be nobles. [/currentlytakingEastAsianhistory]

Uh... future, probably. Or if it was past, it'd be past with some form of right to own property for women. Egyptian civilization was pretty cool.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 25, 2012)

my first thought was to say the 1950s/60s/70s/80s
then I thought no wait america in the latter half of the 19th century

then i decided to say the future where hopefully people are far less stupid and have actual equal rights because me being as i am right now even 20 year ago is likely to get me killed.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 25, 2012)

If there's a period in the future where they've cured death and the internet still exists, that one.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmm, well, first I'd go back in time and change a few things here and there so that the future would be better. Then I'd live in that future, and visit some nice times now and then.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 25, 2012)

I would live in the time of Greeks. I wouldn't mind having a chat with Socrates and Plato.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 25, 2012)

The present. The past sucked and only seems pleasant because of the way we romanticise it. (Wouldn't mind the future, though.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 25, 2012)

The present, and the future, assuming things aren't worse.


----------



## M&F (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd stay in the present, thank you very much.

This article does the talking on that issue.

And for that matter, even neverminding all of that, I would still rather not unless I could check whether the future is any better than the present -- the past certainly isn't, as just about every single poster in this thread seems to know.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd live in Liverpool in the 1960's for reasons that should be obvious for people with similar tastes in music to me. Then I'd come back to the present so I won't have to live without internet and Hetalia.

What I'd really like to do is travel to The Doctor's universe, become his partner, and live with concerts to my favorite bands AND internet. :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 25, 2012)

Easy. MOUNT OLYMPUS BABY, DURING THE SILVER AGE!!! It would be so awesome since Zeus used a heap o' lighting bolts back then...


----------



## Dar (Jan 25, 2012)

Easy. I probably woundn't stay put. I would go to the Greeks in the past (basically same reason as ILS), and then go to the future when a) I'm about to be killed, or b) When I'm feeling technology-deprived.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2012)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> If there's a period in the future where they've cured death and the internet still exists, that one.


----------



## M&F (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be so eager to live in a world where death doesn't exist anymore -- either that world has severe overpopulation problems or, you know, special measures.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> I wouldn't be so eager to live in a world where death doesn't exist anymore -- either that world has severe overpopulation problems or, you know, special measures.


You have a time machine so you can easily make yourself emperor of the universe and avoid all of these special measures.


----------



## Dar (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> I wouldn't be so eager to live in a world where death doesn't exist anymore -- either that world has severe overpopulation problems or, you know, special measures.


Plus, if you couldn't die you wouldn't be able to escape unfriendly relatives.


----------



## M&F (Jan 25, 2012)

Dar said:


> Plus, if you couldn't die you wouldn't be able to escape unfriendly relatives.


And if they couldn't die, you wouldn't be able to get rid of them!

... Lock me up.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> I wouldn't be so eager to live in a world where death doesn't exist anymore -- either that world has severe overpopulation problems or, you know, special measures.


Well, any society that can cure old age could easily make a contraceptive, right? No children = no overpopulation! Plus, there's always _the stars!_ *sparkles*


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 26, 2012)

I like it where I am


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to visit the 1970s. An era of political and social upheaval as well as some of my favorite musical acts. I'd love to see it actually happen.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably the 1980s, but just for a day or two.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 26, 2012)

1970s in England or West Germany, or the Athenian democracy (as a citizen, of course!).

Generally the 1970s, but you have to be careful what you wish for, as most of the countries that weren't USA or Western Europe were under dictatorships or communist regimes back then.

I do like the world as it is now, though. I can't live without internet.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 26, 2012)

I would so like to relive the '90s.

Other than that... the '60s?


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 26, 2012)

victorian england. fashion, society and corsets. i would want to be upper class though. or, a future with no discrimination. but i'd want to be reborn into that world, i never want to leave my friends.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd live in the future. It would be boss.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 26, 2012)

Adrian Malacoda said:


> I would so like to relive the '90s.
> 
> Other than that... the '60s?


----------



## Flareth (Jan 26, 2012)

If i could come back to the present, I'd go for the 90's for a day or a week or something...

And maybe go to the future....

Alright, I'd go anywhere if I had the power to return to the right time with no repercussions.


----------



## H-land (Jan 27, 2012)

I might like to have a second go at living in the 90s, or pass some time in the 80s if only to see how awful they _really_ were.
Realistically, I likely wouldn't be able to handle living in any other era. Maybe I'd like the future; I do hope it improves a few decades from now.
But end of the day, it seems safest to just keep living now.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 27, 2012)

A week ahead to learn the lottery numbers, then I'd go back!

to be honest I'm not really interested in visiting another era; I quite like where I am - so far, the height of technology - and I don't think I could go far into the future without returning and feeling discontent.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 27, 2012)

1. Go back to the 90s
2. Invent Facebook
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll stay right here thx

to be honest I would really wary about messing around with time if I had the power of time travel I'd be too scared to use it!!
can't I have the power of heart or something I probably wouldn't fuck that up


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 27, 2012)

the 1920s!

Men wear hats, Jazz is popular, it's perfect!


----------



## Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

So far into the future that I could build a time machine so the question wouldn't be relevant anymore. 

Naw, I'd have to go far future. I'm talking space stations, colonies on planets far away, space travel.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 28, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> A week ahead to learn the lottery numbers, then I'd go back!
> 
> to be honest I'm not really interested in visiting another era; I quite like where I am - so far, the height of technology - and I don't think I could go far into the future without returning and feeling discontent.


why not just a week back, it's not as if the extra week would make a huge difference.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 28, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> why not just a week back, it's not as if the extra week would make a huge difference.


Some lottery's raise the pot daily/weekly if a winner isn't found. I know the MN lottery does that.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 28, 2012)

then ... do some research to find the largest lottery jackpot you would be eligible for, which you would be able to find the winning numbers for -- preferably winning numbers which nobody correctly selected. this is all research which can be done in the present.

mind, simply existing in that past in such a way that you _could_ win a jackpot nobody won in the present would probably cause causal strangeness, which has a pretty damn good chance of affecting random number results, but.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 28, 2012)

Then again you have a time machine so you can always go back and fix it to make sure you win... of course unless one of those mix ups causes you to have a present/future where you lack a time machine... then you're screwed...

But if you didn't have a time machine in the present you can't have gone back in the first place meaning that it can never happen that you _wouldn't_ have the time machine in the first place. 

I think.

Damn time travel.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2012)

How does time travel work anyway? If you're traveling to the future, does it just randomly place you in one of the possible timelines that branched from the timeline you came from? And if you go to the past, do you leave an anchor in the present or are you transported to an alternate timeline present with the same root?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 28, 2012)

Superbird said:


> How does time travel work anyway? If you're traveling to the future, does it just randomly place you in one of the possible timelines that branched from the timeline you came from? And if you go to the past, do you leave an anchor in the present or are you transported to an alternate timeline present with the same root?


 
It really depends on what sort of time travel it is. Like in Stargate when they are sent back to ancient Egypt and get stuck there they change the future because they prevent a rebellion from happening and end up creating a future where they never find the Stargate; a single timeline. There are other episodes where Daniel literally gets sent into alternate demensions where the timeline differs slightly, but had similar major events, ie an alien invasion; yet those were alternate demensions, not timelines. 

Or you could go Doctor Who style in which time isn't linear, but rather it's a form of energy that can be manipulated; like what the Weeping Angels do in 'feeding' off potential energy. They attack you and send you back in time to live to death, whilst nomming on any life or energy you would have had in the future/present time. For example say someone was going to live from 1980-2020, but get attacked by an Angel in 2010. That other ten years they would have lived from 2010-2020 gets taken in by the Angel as a form of energy. At the same time that person gets sent back to 1910 and they die in 1920, living the next ten years of their life. Wibbly wobbly, timey, whimey. 

Some events are fixed points and can't be changed, like Pompeii, yet others can be changed and rewritten. Each potential response to changes in the course of events creates a separate demension in which that event took place and it's different response to said event... Sort of like cracked glass spreading out from one point except there are _an infinate_ amount of these points. The farther from the central event the more drastically different they are from each other, and then MORE stem off from them. 

It's sort of mind freaking just to think of it.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 28, 2012)

Greek mythology era. I'd get to meet Artemis, Aphrodite, Athena, Helios, Zeus, Poseidon, etc.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've always thought traveling to the future is moot because there are a billion timelines that could sprout from a single one, if someone was to apply the butterfly effect theory to it.

The way it happens in Lost is interesting, too. (note that Lost is heavily subject to interpretation, this is my take on it) There is one, and one, timeline. The lostaways travel to the past and live there for three years before returning to the present, but they didn't change anything with their travel because they were always supposed to travel to the past. Also, if you try to change a predetermined event (the death of an individual, for example), you'll always fail, because the universe will act around your actions to ensure that the event takes place.


----------



## Monoking (Jan 28, 2012)

I would say tommorrow. It's unspecified, so then I would ~live forever~


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 28, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> I've always thought traveling to the future is moot because there are a billion timelines that could sprout from a single one, if someone was to apply the butterfly effect theory to it.
> 
> The way it happens in Lost is interesting, too. (note that Lost is heavily subject to interpretation, this is my take on it) There is one, and one, timeline. The lostaways travel to the past and live there for three years before returning to the present, but they didn't change anything with their travel because they were always supposed to travel to the past. Also, if you try to change a predetermined event (the death of an individual, for example), you'll always fail, because the universe will act around your actions to ensure that the event takes place.


That's my favourite kind of time travel too. It's like the kind in Harry Potter.

So if you were trying to be the only person who won a certain lottery draw, you'd have to find one where only one person won, and you'd have to make sure that the one person who did win wasn't not you. If that makes sense!


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jan 28, 2012)

Whenever in the future we can finally clone things like Mammoths and such.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Unless I'm mistaken they're actually working on that now.


----------



## Saith (Jan 28, 2012)

I would totally go back to live in the 90s.
Man, the whole nihilistic apathetic thing going on back then is pretty awesome.
I mean, it sounds bad, but it's like now but better. Dirtier, sleazier, grungier.
Back then, the mindset was 'life is shit, so let's go do whatever the fuck because why not?' rather than 'EVERYTHING IS GOOD AND GREAT AND YOU ARE HAPPY SO SMILE YAY KITTENS'
Plus, the whole 'not having the internet or mobile phones' thing. With communication more difficult, it really becomes a special thing - talking to someone face-to-face was the norm, as opposed to over a screen.
Besides, goth-culture really appeals to me, so.

Basically, I'd love to live in 90's New York/LA or some shit. Sounds like a waste, but I would love it.


----------



## Saith (Jan 28, 2012)

I would totally go back to live in the 90s.
Man, the whole nihilistic apathetic thing going on back then is pretty awesome.
I mean, it sounds bad, but it's like now but better. Dirtier, sleazier, grungier.
Back then, the mindset was 'life is shit, so let's go do whatever the fuck because why not?' rather than 'EVERYTHING IS GOOD AND GREAT AND YOU ARE HAPPY SO SMILE YAY KITTENS'
Plus, the whole 'not having the internet or mobile phones' thing. With communication more difficult, it really becomes a special thing - talking to someone face-to-face was the norm, as opposed to over a screen.
Besides, goth-culture really appeals to me, so.

Basically, I'd love to live in 90's New York/LA or some shit. Sounds like a waste, but I would love it.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 28, 2012)

How come so many people want to go into the future? Given the way things are headed now the future won't be much better than the present. If it's to cheat at the lottery, there's plenty of more effective ways to get rich off of time travel.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

Present...or the 80's or something. I unno, mainly Present. I like now. It's nice.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the 60's and 70's in cities would've been pretty excellent. I know nostalgia is ridiculously clouding, but the actual proper political and social movements they had going on sound brilliant. Although this does mean I'd have to live through things like the IRA blowing stuff up and then Thatcher and other badness. So maybe I'll be boring and say the present day, too.


----------



## Espeon (Feb 7, 2012)

...I quite like my indoor plumbing. I get the impression that wherever you end up, you're always going to find things to nitpick at and I'm really quite happy living in the present day, too. It's what I know and understand the best.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 11, 2012)

reality aside i guess i would go against all my political inclinations and just choose 'plz reincarnate me as an upper-class twit in the Edwardian era' so i could be bertie irl


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Feb 21, 2012)

The 1990s. 'Nuff said.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm pretty comfortable with the present.  Maybe like a few years back or so, either because there's some girl I would've liked to be old enough to take a crack at or because things would arguably be even a little bit better for me with even a year or so of difference, namely my current governor making my education a lot harder than it needs to be.

Not that I know a damnedest thing about politics but still.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

I wanna live in the victorian era cuz they all wear the prettiest long flowing dresses omg

x) <3 >w<;;

.....even if they kinda had sexist issues and stuff :/....but those dress omg.

XD;


----------



## Murkrow (May 10, 2013)

Jirachu said:


> I wanna live in the victorian era cuz they all wear the prettiest long flowing dresses omg
> 
> x) <3 >w<;;
> 
> ...


Yeah, victorian fashion was pretty rad.
I only wish you could wear stuff like that these days and not get funny looks. I want to wear a pocket watch and a cravat gosh darnit >:|


----------

